
Exploring Weight Agnostic Neural Networks - hardmaru
https://ai.googleblog.com/2019/08/exploring-weight-agnostic-neural.html
======
wildermuthn
When AGI arrives, it will be because of creative approaches like the one
detailed here. Scroll to the bottom of the article to check out the
interactive paper. It (along with World Models), are outstanding examples of
presenting research in an clear and engaging manner.

~~~
hardmaru
Thanks! We need more creativity (and breadth) in research to complement
advancements that push in the depth direction.

